# Eugin !!! 5.000 velitas más !!!!



## Sparrow22

*Euge !!!!!!*

*vamos a regalarle una linda torta a tu gatito que maulló 5.000 sabios posts !!!!!!   *

*Como siempre, gracias amiga por tu ayuda, porque tus aportes son valiosísimos y porque siempre estás cuando te necesitamos. *

*(también por tu amistad !!!!!!!)*
http://images.google.com.ar/imgres?...s?q=tortas+cumplea%C3%B1os&svnum=10&hl=es&lr=


----------



## fenixpollo

I wasn't able to open this thread, G, but let me be the first second to congratulate you on another milestone. 

What to say to the most cordial, collaborative, intelligent, insightful and fun forera that I have had the privilege to know in the forums?  Hmm... I'm at a loss for words! 

Suffice it to say that I'm glad to have been able to participate in some of your last thousand posts, and I hope to be able to take part in the next thousand.

 *Happy Postiversary, Eugin!* 

 ..............................  ..............................​


----------



## Fernando

Muchísimas gracias por tus mensajes, Eugin.


----------



## natasha2000

*Feliz postiversario, Eugin!!!! *


----------



## Honeypum

¡¡Hola Euge!! 
¡¡Muchas felicidades por tantos mensajes!! Me uno a todo lo que dicen los demás de vos 
¡¡Sos una forera de 10!! Siempre dispuesta a ayudar, nunca perdés las buenas maneras
y tenés un sentido del humor increíble!
¡Brindo por tus 5.000 mensajes!
Un besote grande!!
​


----------



## aleCcowaN

*Eugin*
*¡¡¡sos una ídola!!!*​ 
*este es el poster para anunciar los festejos*​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Feliz postaniversario, Eugin...*
*ánimas que continues ayudándonos *
*mucho, pero mucho más *​


----------



## frida-nc

Ah, ya sabía que estabas cerca...
Si se puede decirlo así, te llamo "Tesoro del Foro" y te agradezco todos tus mensajes tan atentas y consideradas.  Y inteligentes por supuesto.

Muchísimas gracias, y espero "verte" aquí a menudo todavía.
Un abrazo.
frida


----------



## Rayines

*¡Euge!, bueno, pilar indiscutible de estos foros, ¡qué te puedo decir!, ¡seguí así piba!, ¡sumando participaciones y recibiendo agradecidas respuestas!*
Y gracias por la manzanita .


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Eugin y muchas gracias por tu ayuda!!! Siempre estás ahí!!

Mei


----------



## Antpax

!Muchas Felicidades!

Ant


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Eugin, mis respetos cada dái avnzas más y más, creo que eres Supercat o algo así, digo, Sus post se crean más rápido de loq ue avnza una locomotora, sus respuestas ayudarían a saltar todo un edificio de dudas, Sus respuestas son más rápidas que una bala.
¿Es un Miebro de la rae?, ¿Es maestro de español?,¿Es editor de Larouse?
¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡No es Supercat, digo Eugin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heba

Felicidades Eugin
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda​


----------



## Maga_F

A las personas se las conocen por sus pensamientos y sus palabras... Y eso es lo que has demostrado acertadamente "Eugin"... 

  ¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!


----------



## ordequin

*¡Muchas felicidades Eugin! *
*¡Gracias por la ayuda que me has prestado!*
*¡A por otros mil con alegría!*
*Un abrazo.*


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades en tus 5000, Eugin.

Es un encanto compartir nuestro entorno con una Forera de corazón tan grande.

Un abrazo desde el Caribe,
Laura N.


----------



## Eugin

*Amigos queridos: *

*Estos días en el trabajo estoy a las corridas totales, por eso no he podido tomarme el tiempo de agradecerles a cada uno de ustedes (como saben que me gusta hacerlo  ), pero como tampoco quiero dejar pasar más tiempo y que piensen que soy una desconsiderada con ustedes, les dejo un abrazo lleno de agradecimiento a cada uno por sus palabras y sentimientos. *

*¡Es muy agradable sentirse apreciada y valorada y ser parte de un foro donde uno aprende y se divierte a la vez!!!* 


Por eso: *Adri, Pollito, Natashi, Fernando, Romi, Ale, **tigrecito, Frida, Ine, Mei, Antpax, Migueliiiiiillo, Heba, Maga, ordequien y **Laura*: para todos y cada uno de ustedes!!!!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Eugin, sos una de las primeras damas de los foros!

Gracias por la ayuda, la amistad y claro por ser como sos!

Te mando 5,000 de estos para ayudarte festejar, y un abrazo desde Ontario.

Congratulations,
Chaska


----------



## loladamore

*¡Muchas felicidades, Eugin!*​ 
*Y después de tanto trabajar, a* *relajarse** un poco y a apapacharse. Enjoy!*​


----------



## Outsider

Felicidades, Eugin.

Espero que le guste.
​


----------



## Ed the Editor

Eugin,

¿Qué? ¿Mil posteos más? ¿Cómo has tenido tiempo para darle de comer a tu gato? Pero tú lo puedes todo. Felicitaciones en esta gran ocasión.

Saludos
Ed


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades, querida y admirada Eugin!!!  No me asombra que seas una de las foreras más famosas de WordReference.

Eres inteligente, culta, agradable, cortés, simpática, y llegas siempre a tiempo con la respuesta precisa.  Aprovecho esta oportunidad para hacerte llegar mi gratitud por las incontables veces en que me has ayudado.  ¡Eres una forera estrella!!!
Recibe un abrazo lleno de cariño desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## la reine victoria

Dear Eugin,
Sorry I'm late.

Sincere Congratulations!
 Very Well Done  

Enjoy



​LRV​


----------



## Eugin

*¡Hola a todos! *
*Ahora que dispongo de un poco más de tiempo, dado que mi jefe está de viaje, ¡voy a aprovechar para agradecerles como se merecen!!!*

*Adri*, ¡Sos una exagerada! Si tuviera 5.000 posts más, habría llegado ya a los 10.000 posts !!! y estoy justo en la mitad de eso!! Pero sé que tu entusiasmo y ganas por saludarme te engañaron, jeje!! ¡Y ya es la 2da vez que iniciás un hilo de Congrats para mí! ¿Qué va a pensar el resto de los foreros? ¿que sos la fundadora del Club de Fans ?? Muchas gracias por ser como sos, pero por sobre todo, por tu amistad y los cafés! ¡Besotes!

*Pollito*, You know I don´t really deserve those adjectives, I think you must have been mistaken by someone else... right? Or you must have been blinded by the Phoenix´s sun... what do you say? 
You´ll have to talk to Sparrow to let you open the next milestone.... Good luck with that, mate!!! Be sure to bring her this, jeje!! 
Thank you for your kind and exaggerated words, you are one of a kind!! and I also hope to keep on participating in your and my posts!!

*Fernandín*, ¡siempre puntual para saludarme! Es un honor que un forero con tantos conocimientos como los que tenés y con tu humor sagaz me agradezca cuando en realidad soy yo la agradecida por tener la oportunidad de participar aquí contigo y aprender (y reirme) con tus comentarios en CD!! 

*Natasha*, ¡Extraño tu diablilla!!! ¿Dónde se fue? 
Muchas gracias, amiga, y gracias a tí por hacerme pensar con tus opiniones en CD, ¡son muy interesantes!! Cuando quieras armamos el tour por Argentina, ¡sólo tienes que decidirte!!! 
Un abrazote

*Romi*, ¡Cuántas palabras lindas que no creo merecer!! Sos demasiado indulgente conmigo, mujer!! Muchas gracias por ser tan dulce y simpática. ¡Espero seguir encontrándonos en los posts y aprender de cada una!!
Un beso grande!

*Ale*, Esa palabra sí que me queda grande, pero te la acepto porque viene de VOS con toda tu buena onda, ¿verdad?
¡WoW!!! ¡Qué buen póster encontraste!! ¡y qué rápido que ya me están haciendo publicidad en la web, jeje!! No hace falta que me agradezcas, ¡ya que disfruto de aprender aquí con vos y el resto de los foreros!!

*Tigrecito*, A decir verdad, no es necesario que me des muchos ánimos dado que me encanta poder ser de ayuda a los demás con lo poquito que sé y a la vez lo tomo como un desafío profesional para ver qué tanto aprendí en la facultad, jejej !! (o si lo aprendí bien)! 
¡Es un honor recibir este saludo de parte de un Mod con tanta buena onda como vos!! Un abrazotote!!

(To be continued... )


----------



## Eugin

*Dear Frida*, you are one of the foreros who keep on addressing me with “too big” words, friend!! This is just too much to say to be considered as a treasure !!! Of course it feels good to receive such kind words, and from such a special forera as you are. ¡I hope to contribute with you more often around here!!  Thanks a lot for your kind words!!

*Inesita*, sabes que para mi sos la maestra entre las maestras, sos una grande entre las grandes, así que me siento así  al leer tantos halagos de tu parte!!! 
Muchas gracias por ser tan humilde al brindarme tan amables palabras, techer!!! Un abrazote

*Mei*, mi barcelonita preferida!! No hay nada de qué agradecer, amiga!! Me encanta ser útil en lo que me más me gusta hacer!!! ¿Cuándo puedo ir a verte a esa ciudad encantada en donde vives?? Un besote!!

*Antpax*, aunque no nos “topemos” mucho por el foro, te agradezco de corazón tu saludo, ¡de veras!!! ¡A ver si nos encontramos más seguido! 
Un abrazo!

*Miguelillo*, vos sí que sabés cómo hacerme reir, ¿eh? ¡Te pasaste con tus descripciones, de repente me encontré en una película de superhéroes, jijii!!
Así que ya sabes, cuando estés en peligro de no saber qué término usar o cómo decir esto en ingles, ¡ya sabes donde encontrar a “Supercat”!!  

*Heba*, Gracias miles por las felicitaciones y desde ya que no hay nada de qué agradecer, ya que yo también he hecho unas cuantas preguntas y, de hecho, no sé qué sería de mí en mi trabajo sin este foro, por eso es que trato de ayudar lo más que puedo para devolver todo lo que recibo del resto de los foreros!!!! ¡Un abrazo y gracias nuevamente!!  

*Maga*, tu frase me llegó al alma!!! Una sorpresa de lo más agradable y de una recién llegada como es tu caso! la verdad es que es uno de los halagos más lindos que he recibido en mucho tiempo!! Infinitas gracias. Un cálido abrazo para ti.

(Still to be continued...)


----------



## geve

I'm more late than ever  but want to say nonetheless *félicitations !* 

Have one of whatever you like the most on me.


----------



## Eugin

Muchas de nada, *Ordequin*, ya sabes que es un gusto para mí poder ayudar con lo poquito que sé y si lo hago bien, pues tanto mejor, verdad?
_A por otros mil enton_ces! (¡Qué rara me suena esa expresión!) 
Un abrazo desde la primavera del cono sur!

Muchísimas gracias, *Lau*, por tu afecto volcado en tus palabras. Ya sabes cuanto te admiro y te respeto como colega. Para mí es un honor tener a moderadores/ foreras de tu calidad ayudándonos y guiándonos por aquí y un doble honor recibir las felicitaciones de parte tuya!! No pude ver tu link, Lau , ¿te puedes fijar si lo puedes volver a pegar, por favor? 

Dear *Jennie*, many thanks for so much kindness in your words! It´s my pleasure to share this place with so enjoyable people as you are !! And I love fireworks, I really do, so it was the best way ever to celebrate my “first 5.000”!!! Thanks for your friendship, friend!! Otro abrazo desde una Buenos Aires primaveral!

Querida amiga *Lola*! Muchísimas gracias por tus felicitaciones! Perdón que me haya demorado en responderte, es que me relajé demasiado cuando me puse la bikini y me deleité con los manjares que me enviaste… Era todo demasiado rico !!! Conoces muy bien lo que me gusta, eh?  
¡Un abrazo grande!

*Outsider*! ¡Qué agradable sorpresa! We seldom meet in the forums, so it was a real joy to receive your congrats! And I love that autumn leave, though we are now in Spring time !!!!! And please, I am not that old, so there is no need to treat me with “Ud”  ! ¡Muchas gracias!!


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades (con un poco de retraso, lo siento...  ) y gracias por toda tu ayuda y unos mensajes siempre tan certeros. Saludos,


----------



## Eugin

Hola Ed! You don´t have to worry about my cat  … he´s all grown up now and knows that when I am hooked up in the forums, there is nothing more important...  so, he had to learn how to catch some mice for himself or doves around my house, poor little thing!!
Muchas gracias x tus felicitaciones! Es un honor recibir tus saludos….Admiro tu dominio del idioma español, ¡eres un ejemplo para todos nosotros!!! 
¡Un fuerte abrazo y gracias!!! 

Querida Soledad, la verdad es que todos esos adjetivos que utilizaste me quedan grandes, pero como sé que vienen de tu corazón que es así de grande, los acepto, pero sólo por ser vos, jeje  !!! 
Es un placer compartir estos foros con gente tan amable y encantadora como vos… sos una inspiración para seguir participando en estos foros .
¡Muchas gracias por tu buena onda constante!!! Un abrazo lleno de cariño desde esta Buenos Aires primaveral... 


Dear Majesty… you really made my day with that photograph!!! I see you have been checking on my profile, right? Jeje! Nice job!! I found your office… isn´t it this one??  
I am flattered that this so popular character of our history congratulates me, so I can only feel grateful and a little bit like this (  ) for that; therefore, many “thank yous” for that and hope to meet you more often around here!!
All the best for you and your beautiful granddaughter!!! 

Geve, you are not late at all, friend!!! At least, not so late as I am!!! …. 
Girl, I must say that my little kitty really enjoyed your gift and he had a real hard time trying to decide which beverage he could put into that…. I recommended him a yummy milkshake… but he gave me a “What are you talking about”- look and had another thing, slightly different… so much that he ended up like this…. Can you believe him? It’s pointless… they think they are already mature but look what they do... jeje!! 
Thank you tons for your congratulations!!!

María Madrileña, ¡no hay nada de qué agradecer, mujer!! me encanta practicar mi profesión y trato de hacerlo de la mejor manera, y si puede ser ayudando, tanto mejor, no?? No sé si siempre mis respuestas sean certeras o no, pero seguro es que siempre quieren colaborar y ayudar...
Espero poder coincidir contigo más seguido por estos foros!!
Un abrazo y muchas gracias por tus saludos!!!!


----------



## la reine victoria

> Dear Majesty… you really made my day with that photograph!!! I see you have been checking on my profile, right? Jeje! Nice job!! I found your office… isn´t it this one??


 

Dear Eugin,

You really made me laugh!     



Hugs,
La Reine


----------



## fsabroso

Hola amiga,

Wow 5000, Felicitaciones!!!!!!! 
Te has ganado tu tarjeta de Forera frecuente.

Gracias por toda la ayuda que brindas.


fsabroso


----------



## KateNicole

Congratulations, Eguin.  Always a pleasure reading your insightful posts.


----------

